# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Possible to use multiple honorbuddy license keys with HBrelog?

## krobarcane

Hi,

I have gone through the forums here and elsewhere and haven't been able to find an answer to my question, but forgive me if the info is elsewhere and I haven't been lucky enough to locate it.

Firstly, I purchased a one license key from honorbuddy and then later bought a three license key. I can get three bots setup and almost afkable through HBrelog, but am wondering if there's any way of getting a fourth running with the other key. I can't find anywhere in the HBrelog set up where you can instruct it to log into different HB accounts, how do you guys/girls do it that manage to run 4+ bots? Or does it have to be done manually?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

----------


## krobarcane

Thanks Kiyumi, I might try multiple directories for both HB and the relogger - can only try!

----------


## XGamerX

you dont need multiple directories for relogger

just make multiple copies of the HB folder, and set each account to use a different one (the key will store with HB in each folder... so u can set a different key in each one)

I havent used HBrelog...... but this is how I use 6 1 sessions keys with ARelog

----------


## krobarcane

Awesome, thanks guys!

----------

